# East Matty 3/27



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

Myself and a couple of buddies took a trip with Capt.Forrest Hollister to fish West Matty but as we rolled through the locks the worker tells the fleet of boats headed that way the locks will be closed until 7pm or later.. so with the front coming in that night we did not chance it along with the other 10 boats who turned around and went East. We fished hard all morning we few limited success. After moving around 5 different area we found the area with bait. It was about 2pm and we never moved. We found fish and nice fish to. We all threw topwaters until 6pm with blow up after blow up. We caught and released several fish pushing 26 inches and kept a few for the dinner table. They were hitting any topwater you threw at them, but they were just slapping at them or knocking them 3 ft out of the water.. As you know everytrip has a story, Capt.Hollister has one blow up on his topwater that left the a swirl the size of a truck hood. He fought it for a few minutes and after that big head shook out of the water the lure went one way and the big girl went the other. We all looked at each other stunned she got off. It was going to push the 8-10 lb range easy. I also had one in that same range come off 10 ft from my grasp. I was sick!! Even though our plans changed by not going to West, Hollis did a great job putting us on some nice fish. It was a great time!!:cheers:


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

awesome going fella's he told me about the big one lol and I was on the phone with him on his way home when a deer hit his truck Ouch is all he said.


----------



## KappaDave (Aug 29, 2005)

Great job! Trigger finger's itchy for some of that on top stuff....


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Good going Mike and Jason! Nice fish there Jason!


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice solid fish


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Captains Reply ..*

You guys were fabulous to say the least!... We made the best out of what we had to deal with this day, and you fellas never quit on me, and I appreciate that! I was discouraged when they turned us around at the locks before entering the diversion into West, and it was then when I knew our day was going to be tough, and yall knew it likewise. 4 tide days in East Matty ain't my favorite, but that front moving in that evening gave us some hope. I'm very very very sick of loosing that Mama Hog, I almost broke a rod over my knees, "just sickening" , specially when you get her right to ya, "DA#@", sometimes life aint fair, lol, I've lost some sleep over that fish because she was my biggest, I just wished I'd not seen her because sometimes the unknown is for the best, now I'm sick! I hope to see you guys soon, an awesome group to say the least!
Top-Water is on Guys and Gals, pink Skitter Walks and Wood Pecker Spooks are paying off well. Look for some grass and bait, "fish it"!:cheers:
www.capthollisforrester.com
www.matagordabayfishingguide.com
Thanks to: 
Kuballa custom rods
Brown Lures
Bass Assasin Lures
Chicken Boy Lures
Mid Coast Products
Ego Nets
Buschae Boat Works
Brian Dippel Reel Repair
U.S. Reels
Livingston Lures


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Way to smack'em TMM.....


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice job fellas!!!


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*lemons*

Y'all defintely make lemonade out of lemons.
We were hoping to have similar luck in February with Dustin but we didn't fair as well as you guys did.
Way to stick some fat ones.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

great report and pictures. Congrats!


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

KappaDave said:


> Great job! Trigger finger's itchy for some of that on top stuff....


 dont' make me laugh.......my side hurts already


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

The* legend* strikes again! That's a hog, congrats Jason!


----------



## pinkskittermaster (Oct 31, 2008)

it's good to see the top waters are hot, can't beat click click boom lol. thanks for the report nice pics.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

great job mr mike 
looks like yall still had a solid trip


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

good pics especially holding the fish close to your body so you can see the size. It sucks when everybody holds them way out so they try to look like 15 pounders. Nice report and it sounds liek a great day on teh water!! E Matty is hot that is for sure


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for all of the kind remarks guys. We really had a great time and enjoyed fishing with each other. I love when any trout hits a top. There were some nice fish that were missed but that is just part of the game. High risk, high reward. The one that I am holding came in about 18 inches of water. Thanks for the great time guys. Till next time!


----------



## Waterlog (Dec 22, 2008)

Glad yall had fun fellas! Capt. Hollis Forrester is as solid as they come. He'll give you all he has and then some! I bet you guys were tired when he got through with ya, and definately felt it the next morning. A full day is to say the least with this cat! We all love the hell out of him , "us transports from Louisiana"!


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Waterlog said:


> Glad yall had fun fellas! Capt. Hollis Forrester is as solid as they come. He'll give you all he has and then some! I bet you guys were tired when he got through with ya, and definately felt it the next morning. A full day is to say the least with this cat! We all love the hell out of him , "us transports from Louisiana"!


We gave them heck and worked for what we caught. I stayed down there for the weekend and fished on Sunday. Saturday I woke up wanting some more but found it hard to stand in the wind so back to bed I went. I fished Sunday out of my kayak and paddled about 8 to 10 miles round trip and caught a very nice trout that measured 27 inches which was released as well and a couple of reds. Hollis taught me a few new things that worked!:wink:


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

We were ready for another short wade!! We still had 4 cylinders out of 8 going, then the front blew in and the wind came!! It was a great time !!


Waterlog said:


> Glad yall had fun fellas! Capt. Hollis Forrester is as solid as they come. He'll give you all he has and then some! I bet you guys were tired when he got through with ya, and definately felt it the next morning. A full day is to say the least with this cat! We all love the hell out of him , "us transports from Louisiana"!


----------



## jay427 (Jul 8, 2006)

troutman and capt. hollis....we (majek extreme) got turned around with you that morning. we ended catching fish in east, releasing one 6 lbs all on top. with the way the tides were i would've rather been in west bay throwing into the shoreline.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

good work sounds like yall had a blast!


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey Capt. Forrest

Know the lock where you went, now have queston for ya. Are you able to get a yak in the west bay? I have a new toy and would like to break her in by getting my first fish out of it. Have fished east bay, but never west and wondering how/were place to launch to get into it. Any suggestion? These pictures are from east bay


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Good Report. Thanks for sharing.


----------

